
JavaScript Patterns for 2017 – Scott Allen - uyoakaoma
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO7mzO83N1Q
======
metalliqaz
I can't view this while at work, but... are we really at a place where
patterns change year to year like fashion? Just going from the title, it seems
like the kind of thing that would make the gang of four groan.

